# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Imam Huseini a.s

## ArtanMasa

*Përmbajtja:*

Lindja e imamit
Pozita e Husejnit
Roli i imamit në vazhdimësinë e Islamit
Përse u gjet revolucioni
Shkaqet e revolucionit
Tradhtia e Banorëve të Kufës
Nisja për në Irak
Në Kerbela
Nata e dhjetë
Dita e Ashurasë
Rezultati i revolucionit


Lindja e imamit


Në ditë e tretë të muajit Shaban të vitit katër të hixhrit një lajm gëzimit iu dha Pejgamber Muhammedit (s.a.) për lindjen e imam Husejnit (a.s.). Pejgamberi (s.a.) si era shkoi tek shtëpia e Aliut (a.s.) dhe Fatimesë (a.s.) dhe i tha Esmas së bijës së Umejs:


O Esma më sill djalin tim.


Ajo ia dërgoi vogëlushin të cilin e kishin mbështjellë me një copë të bardhë. Pejgamberi (s.a.) e mori prej saj e përqafoi dhe thërriti ezanin në veshin e djathtë të tij dhe ikametin në të majtin. Pastaj e vendosi në prehërin e tij dhe i shkuan sytë lot. Esma i tha: Nëna dhe babai im qofshin kurban për ty përse po qanë? Ai (s.a.) tha: Qaj për këtë djalin tim. Ai një orë ka që ka lind i tha Esma: Ai (s.a.) tha:


O Esma këtë djalin tim do ta vrasi një grup devijuesish mbas Meje. Ata nuk do të kenë shefaatin tim tek Zoti. Pastaj tha: O Esma mos i thuaj Fatimesë këto që të thashë sepse ajo ka kohë që e lindi atë. Pastaj Pejgamberit (s.a.) i edhi urdhëri i Zotit për emrin e voglushit të bekuar. Ai iu drejtua Aliut (a.s.) dhe i tha: Quaje Husejn.


Pozita e Husejnit


Për Husejnin (a.s.) gjindet ajo pozitë e lartë në të cilën ndodhen vetëm gjyshi i tij, babai dhe nëna e tij, vëllai i tij dhe imamët prej gjenezës së tij. (Paqja dhe mëshira qoftë mbi të gjithë). Përveç ajeteve kuranore të cilat përmendin pozitën e Imam Husejnit (a.s.) së bashku me pozitën e Ehli Bejtit (a.s.) poashtu hadithet e Pejgamberit janë të shumta rreth kësaj çështje:



1.	Në Sahihin Termidhi: Jala ElAmirij ka transmetuar thënien e Pejgamberit (s.a.): Husejni është prej meje dhe unë jam prej Husejnit. Allahu e don atë që e don Husejnin. Husejni është degë të pemës së Ehli Bejtit...

2.	Një ditë Imam Husejni (a.s.) Kaloi pranë disa të fukarenjëve të cilët ishin të mbuluar me xhube dhe po hanin copa buke. Ai i përshëndeti ata dhe ata e ftuan në mesin e tyre për të ngrënë. Husejni (a.s.) u ul dhe tha: Nëse ky ushqim nuk do të ishte sadekat do të haja me ju. Pastaj i tha atyre: Çohuni për në shtëpinë time. Ai (a.s.) i ushqeu ata i veshmbathi dhe urdhëroi që të jepnin atyre dërheme.

3.	Shuajb ibn Abdurrahman ka transmeuar duke thënë.Ditën e vrasjes në shpinën e Husejnit u panë njolla. Për këtë pyetën Zejnel Abedini (a.s.) (djalin e Husejnit) (a.s.) Ai tha: Kjo është për shkak të trastave që mbante mbi shpinën e tij duke i shpërndarë nëpër shtëpitë e vejave, jetimëve, dhe të mjerëve).

4.	Një shërbyes bëri një veprim i cili e meritonte edukimin. Imami (a.s.) donte ta edukonte. Ai shërbyesi i tha: O Zotnia ime {... dhe bllokuesit e inateve...}. Imam Husejni (a.s.) tha: Lërëni atë. Ai shërbyesi tha: {falësi për njerëzit}. Imam Husejni (a.s.) i tha: Unë të kam falur ty. Shërbyesi tha: {Zoti i don bamirësit}. Imam Husejni (a.s.) tha: Ti je i lirë për hir të Zotit. Ty do të jap më tepër se të jepja}.



Roli i imamit në vazhdimësinë e Islamit


Çdo person që lexon jetën e Husejnit (a.s.) të birit të Aliut (a.s.) do të gjej se, roli i imam Husejnit (a.s.) në jetën islame ka filluar shumë herët. Ai (a.s.) ndihmoi lëvizjet e para islame ku ishte akoma i ri. Rol të madh Husejni (a.s.) luajti në kohën e hilafetit të babait të tij duke marrë pjesë në tre luftërat për krah me Aiun (a.s.): Lufta e Xhemelit, lufta e Sifinit, lufta e Nehrevanit. Në kohën e hilafetit të vëllait të tij Hasanit (a.s.), ai jetoi si ushtar bindës për vëllanë e tij. Husejni (a.s.) jetoi të gjiha nodhitë që ndodhën në kohën e Imam Hasanit (a.s.), ndër to dhe pajtimin. Pastaj imam Husejni (a.s.) së bashku me vëllanë e tij dhe Ehli Bejtin shkuan në Medine për të spjeguar ligjet e Sheriatit dhe për të mbrojtur shpalljen prej rrymës devijuese. Mbas vdekjes së vëllait të tij imam Hasanit (a.s.), roli i imam Husejnit (a.s.) hyri në një fazë të re. Roli i çdo imami (a.s.) është kufizuar me natyrën e situatave shoqërore, menduese, dhe politike. Në këtë periudhë imam Husejni (a.s.) u ballafaqua me planet devijuese të beni umejit për shoqërinë islame. Ai jetoi ndodhitë që ndodhën mbas firmosjes së pajtimit. Ky planifikim armiqësor kishte burimin në:



1.	Përhapjen e terrorizmit dhe në vrasjet e të gjithë atyre që kundërshtojnë udhëheqjen umovite dhe në veçanti ndjekësit e imam Alisë (a.s.).

2.	Shpenzimi i parave për të blerë ndërgjegjet e personave me qëllim që sundimi i tyre të behet i qëndrueshëm dhe qëllimet e zeza të tyre të përhapen dhe realizohen.

3.	Ngushtimi ekonomik dhe përhapja e urisë. Kjo ka qenë mënyra më e keqe e cila pati ndikim në ummetin musliman.

4.	Veprimi për të përçarë unitetin e ummetit në kombësi, farefise, krahina...

5.	Vrasja e imam Hasanit (a.s.), i biri i Aliut (a.s.), i cili ishte përfaqësuesi i vijës së vërtetë islame në jetën e muslimanëve.

6.	Emërimi i Jezidit (Zoti e mallkoftë) udhëheqës i muslimanve prej Muaviut. Këtë gjë Muaviu e bëri me dhunë dhe diktaturë në kundërshtim me tekstin e pajtimit në të cilin thuhej se udhëheqës i muslimanve mbas Muaviut të jetë imam Hasani (a.s.) dhe nëse nuk ishte Hasani (a.s.) atëherë udhëheqja i kalon Husejnit (a.s.).



Por Muaviu e plotësoi planin e tij me thyerjen e akt marrveshjes me imam Hasanin (a.s.). Ai kaloi në një anë tjetër, largët për islamin në çështjen e sundimit. Në këtë kohë ummeti islam përjetoi fatkeqësitë më të errëta të historis së tij ku lëvizjet ishin në kundërshtim me vijën e islamit origjinal.


Dhënia e hilafetit Jezidit për të drejtuar ummetin dhe për të planifikuar të ardhmen e tij dhe për të caktuar drejtimin e tij, do të thonte se islami do të zhdukej i tëri dhe xhahilia (injoranca) do të rikthehej por me petk të ri.


Ummeti musliman u bë zgjedhës i dy rrugëve, ose të krijojë një politikë të re kundërshtuese e atij realiteti të detyruar për ata sado që të jenë viktimat, ose të pranoi politikën e përhapur dhe të largohet prej mesazhit të tj qiellor në jetën e tij.


Përse u gjet revolucioni


Gjatë leximit të jetës së imam Husejnit (a.s.) dhe ndodhive që jetoi si dhe situatat që e rrethuan do të na duket mjaftë qartë se Husejni (a.s.) nuk donte të zotëronte domosdoshmërinë e fitores materiale në luftën e tij me sundimin e padrejtë umovit.


Por imam Husejni (a.s.) megjithëse e dinte se do të vritej ishte kurajoz të shpërthente revolucionin dhe çuarjen e tij deri në fund. Përse gjithë kjo kurajo? Përse revolucioni? Për tju përgjigjur këtyre përgjigjeve duhet të shohim këto të vërteta të mëposhtme:


Së pari: Caktimi i Jezidit të biri të Muavijut udhëheqës i ummetit, i cili ishte pa fe, devijues. Në të nuk gjindej kulturë islame. Ai lindi dhe u rrit në shtëpi ku dielli i udhëzimit nuk ka lëshuar rezet e tij... Nuk është çudi nëse shohim tekste historike të cilat dëshmojnë se Jezidi pinte verë luante bixhoz e shumë veprime në kundërshtim me moralet islame.


Së dyti: Gjendja e përgjithshme e ummetit nuk ishte në atë shkallë që të luftoi rrymën devijuese. Kjo gjendje e sëmurë u anua kah heshtja, rehatia dhe në drejtim të interesave vetjake. Në ato veta mungonte shpirti i xhihadit. Nuk është çudi që shumë prej burrave musliman filluan ta këshillojnë imamin (a.s.) dhe i thonin të ndërrojë mendim dhe të mos ballafaqohej me beni umejin prej frikës se do ta vrasin. Dhe ata e dinin shumë mirë devijimin umovit në një anë dhe se imam Husejni (a.s.) ka të drejtë në kundërshtimin e padrejtësisë përsa i përket anës tjetër. Kjo padrejtësi ka qenë shkak për revolucionin me qëllim që ndërgjegjet e vdekura të ringjallen.


Së treti: Njohja e ummetit për të kuptuar islamin rreth imametit (udhëheqjes) ligjor dhe qëllimet e tij. 


Rrezikshmëria e rrolit të politikës umovite për njohuritë islame. Husejni duke parë këtë rrezik filloi veprimin e tij për të orientuar ummetin dhe për ti sqaruar atyre rrezikshmërinë e udhëheqjes umovite.


Sepse ajo udhëheqje ishte në kundërshtim me udhëheqjen që kërkonte islami. Udhëheqja umovite përfaqësonte sundimin diktatorial të cilin Muaviu e vendosi në kohën kur emëroi djalin e tij Jezidin.


Kështu imam Husejni (a.s.) filloi predikimin e tij duke sqaruar këtë çështje për mendjet e muslimanëve nëpërmjet ligjeratave në çdo kohë që ishte e përshtatshme për të sqaruar.


Nëse nuk do të zhvillohej revolucioni i imam Husejnit (a.s.) atëherë ajo pamje që gjindej në sundimin umovit, që ishte krejtësisht e devijuar, ajo do të ishte pamja e islamit në mendjet e njerëzve deri në ditët e sotme.


Ishte gjaku i Husejnit (a.s.) që e shkatërroi atë pamje dhe iu zbulua historisë dhe popujve të tjerë devijimi i sundimit umovit nga islami i pastër dhe origjinal.


Duke qenë se Husejni (a.s.) ishte i biri i Aliut (a.s.) dhe nipi i Pejgamber Muhammedit (s.a.) dhe mbajtës i mesazhit islam ai ishte pjesë e atij mesazhi dhe i pari i cili iu përgjigj thirrjes së mesazhit në kohën e tij për të zbatuar përgjegjësinë e tij në drejim të këtij mesazhi.


Dhe se përgjegjësia e tij për këte mesazh duhet të kryhej me revolucionin dhe nuk gjindej rrugë zgjidhje tjetër. Nëse nuk do gjindej revolucion nuk do realizohej reformimi. Ky ka qenë qëllimi i imam Husejnit (a.s.) të cilën e gjejmë më të sqaruar në thënien e tij.


Unë nuk ka dalë as për të bërë padrejtësi as për të shkatëruar, as për mendjemadhësi. Por kam dal për të kërkuar reformim në ummetin e gjyshit tim. Dua të urhëroi në të mira dhe të largoj nga të këqijat dhe të eci në vijën e gjyshit tim dhe babait tim Ali ibën Ebi Talib (a.s.).


Këto kanë qenë qëllimet bazë të revolucionit të Husejnit (a.s.) pra, për të reformuar ummetin e gjyshit të tij, mbas devijimit që u përhap në atë ummet dhe vazhdueshmëria e islamit madhështorë. Këto janë mësime për revolucionarët e të gjitha brezave për të mbrojtur islamin.


Shakqet e revolucionit


Pa vdekjes së Muaviut udhëheqjen e mori Jezidi i cili urdhëroi mëkëmbësit e tij që ti marrin njerëzve betimin e udhëheqjes dhe prej Husejnit (a.s.) në veçanti, me qëllim që njerëzit të binden se shtëpia umovite është e palëkundshme dhe e përhershme.


Menjëherë Jezidi i shkroi një letërt mëkëmbësit të tij në Medine, Velid ibën Utbeh, që të marrë prej banorëve të Medines në përgjithësi dhe prej Husejnit (a.s.) në veçanti betimin për Jezidin.


Velidi shpejtoi në zbatimin e urdhërit të sulltanit të tij duke dërguar një prej nënpunësve të vet tek Husejni (a.s.) në orët e vona të natës. Imam Husejni (a.s.) e kuptoi qëllimin e atij nënpunësi të mëkëmbësit.


Husejni (a.s.) u përgatit për këtë gjë dhe mori me vete tridhjet burra prej Ehli Bejtit dhe ndjekësve të tij dhe i porositi ata se nëse dëgjojnë zërin e Husejnit (a.s.) brenda tek shtëpia e mëkëmbësit të hyjnë menjëherë në atë vend.


Biseda filloi dhe Velidi i propozoi betimin e tij për Jezidin.


Por imam Husejni (a.s.) i propozoi Velidit që këtë ide ta shtynë për më vonë në një kohë të përshtatshme dhe i tha:


Unë nuk e jap në fshehtësi. Nëse i fton njerëzit na ftoni me to dhe çështja do të jetë e njejtë


Por Mervan ibën Hakem, i cili ishte i pranishëm në bisedë, e nxiste Velidin që të marrë betimin prej Husejnit (a.s.) me forcë. Nëse nuk pranon, është doemosdoshme vrasja e tij.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) nuk u kthye prej qëndrimit të tij dhe Mervani u inatos dhe paralajmëroi imamin (a.s.). Në mes dy palëve u zhvillua bisedë e ashpër me zë të lartë e cila përfundoi me sulmin e shokëve të Husejnit (a.s.) në shtëpinë e Velidit dhe e nxorrën Husejnin(a.s.) prej saj.


Nga këtu filloi kundërshtimi i imam Husejnit (a.s.) për politikën tradhëtare dhe vendosi të zbatoj përgjegjësinë e tij në drejtim të mesazhit islam sepse ai ishte imam ligjor i ummetit dhe udhëheqësi besnik i mesazhit të përjetshëm.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) shkoi tek varri i Pejgamber Muhammedit (s.a.) dhe fali dy reqate pastaj iu lut Zotit (xh.sh.) duke thënë:


O Zot ky është varri i Pejgamberit Tënd Muhammedit (s.a.) dhe unë jam i biri i vajzës së Tij. Vërtetë më ka ardhur urdhër dhe Ti e din. O Zot, unë e dua të mirën dhe e kundërshtoj të keqen. O Zot unë të pyes Ty, o i plotfuqishëm o Bujar, për hak këtij varri dhe për hak të atij që ndodhet në të që të zgjedhësh për mua atë që për Ty gjindet kënaqësi po ashtu për Pejgamberin Tënd.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) u shpejtua në grumbullimin e Ehli Bejtit dhe shokëve të tij besnik dhe i thotë atyre se ai do të shkoi tek shtëpia e Zotit (Qabja). Të shumtë ishin kundërshtarët e këtij mendimi të Husejnit (a.s.).


Ato kishin për qëllim mbrojtjen e tij prej vrasjes dhe disa të tjerë i thanë që të japë betimin. Por imam Husejni (a.s.) nuk u lëkund dhe qëndroi në të njëjtin mendim për të shpëtuar drejtësinë.


Karvani i imam Husejnit (a.s.) u drejtua për në Meken e bekuar dhe në gjuhën e tij gjindej dhikri (përmendja) i Zotit dhe zemra e tij e mbushur me dashurinë për Zotin. Ai hyri në Meke dhe lexoi thënien e Allahut (xh.sh.): Kur u nis në medjen tha:


Shpresoj që Zoti im të më udhëzoi në rrugë të drejtë


Ai zbriti në shtëpinë e Abas ibën Abdul Mutalib. Tek ai shkuan grupe të shumta prej besimtarëve të banorëve të Mekës.


Në kohën që imam Husejni (a.s.) ndiqte politikën e Jezidit në zonat e qeverisë islame atij i erdhën lajme se në Kufe (kryeqyteti i Irakut në atë kohë) gjindej lëvizje kundërshtuese të politikës së Jezidit, kjo lëvizje kundërshtuese u shfaq si shkak e diktaturës dhe shfrytëzimit të gjatë dhe banorët e saj panë se kishte ardhur koha që kjo plotikë të zhduket.


Në krye të kësaj lëvizje ishin ndjekësit e Ehli Bejtit (a.s.) të cilët u grumbulluan në një mbledhje për të studiuar çështjen e shpërthimit të revolucionit në Kufe, dhe cila është detyra e tyre mbasi Jezidi mori në dorë pushtetin për të drejtuar çështjet e ummetit.


Sulejman ibën Sard El-Huzai (në shtëpinë e të cilit u zhvillua mbledhja) i lajmëroi njerëzit se imam Husejni (a.s.) e kundërshtoi dhënien e betimit për njohjen e Jezidit dhe se Ai (a.s.) ndodhet ne Meke.


Nëse jeni në gjendje ta ndihmoni me çka zotëroni atëhere ta njohtojmë dhe nëse nuk jeni në gjendje atëhere nuk është mirë që ti shkruajmë dhe pastaj të largohemi prej tij. Të pranishmit e pranuan për të ndihmuar Husejnin (a.s.) me çfarë të mundin:


Të luftojmë armikun e tij dhe të japin shpirtërat tona për të


Mbasi u bashkuan të një mendimi për ti dhënë betimin Husejnit (a.s.) kryetarët e Kufes i shkruan imam Husejnit (a.s.) një letër ku në të shkruhej kundërshtimi i tyre për sundimin umovit dhe se ata nuk duan tjetër përveç Husejnit (a.s.).


Këto shkrime iu dërguan imam Husejnit (a.s.) duke e ftuar atë të shkonte në Kufe për të qënë halif i muslimanëve.


Në shkrime u caktuan emra personash dhe fisesh të cilët janë në pritje të ardhjes së Husejnit (a.s.). Numri i tyre arriti në një qind mijë luftëtarë. Mbasi imam Husejni (a.s.) e studioi mirë këtë çështje u bind për të dërguar një përfaqësues të tij në Kufe për të marrë betimin prej tyre.


Për këtë vendosi djalin e xhaxhait të tij Muslim ibën Akil. Banorët e Kufes e pritën me ngrohtësi dhe respekt Muslimin dhe betimin për Husejnin (a.s.) ia dhanë atij.


Kur pa këtë gjendje Muslimi u bind që ti dërgoi Husejnit (a.s.) një shkresë që imam Husejni (a.s.) të drejtohet për në Kufe:


 Kryetari nuk e gënjen familjen e tij dhe të gjithë banorët e Kufes janë me ty. Prej tyre u betuan tetëmbëdhjet mijë. Shpejto në ardhje kur të lexosh këtë letrën time. Ve selamu alejke ve rahmetullahi ve berekatuhu.


Po në atë kohë imam Husejni (a.s.) e patë të mundshme që këtë kundërshtim të tij tja shfaqi kryetarëve të Basrës.


Ai i shkroi atyre dhe përgjigjja e Jezid ibën Mesud en-Nehsheli (r.a.) ishte shumë e mrekullueshme dhe e sinqertë ku ai shfaqi dashurinë dhe ndihmën e tij dhe të fisit Sad për Ehli Bejtin (a.s.). Por është për të ardhur keq se kur letra i mbërriti atij, Husejni (a.s.) ndodhej në Kerbela në fushën e xhihadit. Kështu forcat e Nehshaliut u vonuan për të ndihmuar Husejnin (a.s.).


Tradhëtia e Banorëve të Kufës


Kur udhëheqja umovite pa se mesazhi islam po përparonte dhe për përfaqësuesit e tij real imam Husejni (a.s.) të birit të Aliut (a.s.) gjindeshin shumë dashamirës, ajo u frikësua prej kësaj gjëje deri dhe fuqitë e saj u paralizuan për shkak të dashamirësve dhe ndihmuesve të shumtë që u drejtuan kah imam Husejni (a.s.).


Kryetarët umovit u mblodhën për të vendosur se çfarë duhet bënin. Ata vendosën që ti dërgojnë lajm Jezidit për gjendjen e krijuar.


Umer ibën Sad dhe Amaretu ibën Urbetu el-Umovij dhe Abdullah ibën Muslim El-Hadrami i shkruan një letër zotnisë së tyre që gjindej në Sham (Damask) duke i sqaruar atij të gjitha ndodhitë e reja që u krijuan në Kufe.


Jezidi u inatos prej këtij lajmi. Zëdhënësi i tij i posaçëm i tha që ti japi Ubejdullah ibën Zijad udhëheqjen e Kufes përshkak të ashpërsisë së zemrës së tij dhe për shkak të inatit dhe urrejtjes që ky burrë mbarte për Ehli Bejtin (a.s.). Ibën Zijadit i erdhi lajmi prej Jezidit dhe ky vendosi vëllanë e tij kryetarë të Basrës dhe shpejtoi për në Kufe së bashku me një grup ushtarësh numri i të cilëve ishte pesë qind burra.


Po ashtu ai mori me vete disa njerëz të shquarë të Basrës të cilit kishin autoritet në fiset e Kufës përshkak të afërsisë farefisnore.


Me të mbërritur në Kufe ibën Zijadi filloi ti grumbulloj njerëzit. Në fjalimin e parë që mbajti ai bëri propozime dhe premtime të mëdhaja për ata që ndekin politikën e beni umejit dhe largohet nga vija e islamit origjinal. Po ashtu ky fjalim përmbante kërcnime të rrepta për çdo njeri i cili kundërshtonte padrejtësinë umovite. Në tekst thuhej:


Prijësi i mulimanëve Jezidi më ka caktuar tek ju kryetarë dhe më urdhëroi të ndihmoj të pa aftit, ti jap të varfërve tuaj dhe të jem dëgjues dhe bëmirës siç është fëmija e mirë. Kamxhiku dhe shpata ime do të jenë për ata që nuk zbatojnë urdhërat e mia dhe e kundërshtojnë udhëheqjen time. Çdo njeri ti frikësohet vetes së tij.


Pastaj i urdhëroi kryepleqtë e fiseve dhe njerëzit e tjerë që ti sjellin atij një listë me emrat e atyre që ishin kundërshtarë të vijës umovite. Nëse nuk do vepronin kështu atëherë dënimi për ato do ishte kryqëzimi në dyert e shtëpive të tyre.


Këshu në Kufe u përhap ajri i kuq terrorist dhe ballancat e fuqisë u kthyen në interes të shtëpisë umovite ku në atë kohë përfundoi arrestimi i kryetarëve dhe dashamirëve të lëvizjes islame të cilën e drejtonte imam Husejni (a.s.).


Frika dhe dhuna u përhap në Kufe, në atë mënyrë, saqë fiset filluan ti ndalojnë kryepleqtë e tyre të vazhdojnë kundërshtimin e sundimit umovit dhe nënat nuk i linin djemtë e tyre të ndihmonin Muslimin të birin e Akilit, dhe lakmuesit u bënë me pallatin e ibën Zijadit për shkak të parave të shumta që i dha atyre.


Ndërsa të sinqertit e mesazhit islam të cilët nuk ishin arrestuar, komunikimi i tyre me Muslimin (r.a.) e bënin në fshehtësi dhe sipas situatave të dhe urdhërit të Muslimit (r.a.). Muslimi (r.a.) ndodhej në shtëpinë e Muhtar ibën Ubejdetu dhe pastaj shkoi në shtëpinë e Hani ibën Urvetu si shtëpi më e përshtatshme për çështjen e betimit pr imam Hueinin (a.s.). Gjëja më e rëndësishme për ibën Zijadin ishte që të dijë se ku ndodhej Muslimi.


Dyshimet u shtuan për shtëpinë e Hanit për shkak të pozitës së lartë që kishte në Kufe dhe ai ishte mbrojtësi i palëkundur për betimin e Husejnit si halif i muslimanëve siç e dinin umovitët dhe spiunat e tyre.


Spiunat u shpërndanë në Kufe derisa u zbulua vend strehimi i Muslimit dhe Hani ibën Urvetu e arrestuan. Ky arrestim i Hanit ishte fatkeqësi për lëvizjen e Husejnit (a.s.) dhe paralizë për të.


Vrasja e tij do të thotë zhdukje e veprimit ekzistues për revolucionin në Kufe. Kur u përhap lajmi i arrestimit të Hanit menjëherë fisi i tij u mblodhën dhe rrethuan pallatin qeveritar.


Ibën Zijadi dhe shokët e tij i kyçën portat e pallatit dhe u fshehën brenda në pallat.


Forcat ushtarake zunë vend qëmdrimet e tyre reth pallatit dhe vendosën të bëjnë revolucion i cili do të zhdukte prezencën umovite.


Por ibën Zijadi përdori të gjitha mjetet e mashtrimit për të dalë nga kjo fatkeqësi.


Ai përhapi në njerëz lajmin se një ushtri e madhe po vjen nga Shami (Damasku) dhe po mbërrin në Kufe.


Ky lajm u përhap në qytet dhe së bashku me lajmin u përhap frika dhe njerëzit dobësuan. Baballarët nuk i lejonin djemtë e tyre për të ndihmuar Muslimin (r.a.) po ashtu nënat, vëllezërit... derisa një numër i madh prej ushtrisë së Muslimit u larguan prej tij.


Kështu përpjekjet mashtruese dhe poshtëruese dolën me sukses dhe me Muslimin (r.a.) nuk mbeti veçse një pakicë prej të sinqertëve. Muslimi (r.a.) e shfaqi trimërinë e ti të rrallë derisa ra shehid (dëshmorë). Ndërsa Hani ibën Urvetu e vranë në orët e vona pas vrasjes së Muslimit.


Me këtë veprim u shemb një bazë e lëvizjes së imam Husejnit (a.s.) në Kufe dhe kjo lëvizje humbi dy udhëheqës të mëdhenj të saj Muslimin (r.a.) dhe Hanin.


Nisja për në Irak


Zemërimi i sundimit umovit u rrit më tepër kur kryetarët dhe nënpunësit e tij mësuan se Husejni (a.s.) gjeti situtuatë të përshtatshme për lëvizjen e tij dhe njerëzit u mblodhën rreth tij.


Për këtë Jezidi menjëherë nisi një ushtri prej Shamit në drejtimin e Umer ibën El-As. Kur Husejnit (a.s.) i mbërriti lajmi i ardhjes së ushtrisë umovite në drejtim të shtëpisë së Allahut (xh.sh.) e pa të vështirë që të thyejë repsektin e kësaj shtëpie sepse ai e dinte se Jezidi dhe ushtarët e tij nuk interesoheshin për respektimin e Qabes dhe as për haxhillarët që shkonin atje.


Ai (a.s.) vendosi që të dalë nga Mekja dhe ti drejtohet Irakut. Imam Husejni (a.s.) e dinte përfundimin e ardhshëm siç duket qartë në fjalimin që mbajti kur doli nga Meka:


Elhamdullillah ve maShaeallah  la havle ve la kuvvete il-la billa. Paqja dhe mëshira e Zotit qofshin mbi Muhammed Mustafanë, vdekja tek njerëzit është si gjerdani i varur në qafën e vajzës. Gjëja më e mirë që do të gjejë është vrasja. Mua më duket se pjesët e trupit tim do ti shqyejnë egërsisrat në mes Nevaris dhe Kerbelasë dhe me to mbushin barqet e tyre


Me tetë të muajit Dhul Huxhettu në vitin 60 karvani i Husejnit (a.s.) u nis për në Irak. Imam Husejni (a.s.) ishte i bindur se do vritej, po ashtu ishte i bindur se feja e Zotit do të fitoj me vrasjen e tij sepse nuk gjindej tjetër përveç tij për të shpëtuar fenë.


Për këtë qëllim ai vazhdoi rrugën e tij në drejtim të fitores së vërtetë hisotrike dhe e konsideroi vrasjen dhe sakrificat si rrugë të vetme për qëndrueshmërinë e islamit të pastër.


Gjatë rrugës për në Irak ai u takua me udhëtarë dhe i pyeste ato për gjendjen e njerëzve dhe mendimet e banorëve të Irakut. Përgjigjja ishte e prerë.


Shpatat janë me beni umejin dhe zemrat me ty


Husejni (a.s.) ishte i bindur plotësisht se ummeti zgjohej vetëm nëse ndodhte një tërmet i fuqishëm dhe ky tërmet të ishte vrasja e tij dhe i atyre që e shoqëronin prej Ehli Bejtit të tij.


Në rrugë u bënë përpjekje që të vrisnin Husejnin (a.s.) me qëllim që të mos shkonte në Kufe, por ky planifikim dështoi dhe karvani mbërriti në Kerbela.


Lajmi i vrasjes së përfaqësuesit të tij Muslim ibën Akil i mbërriti Husejnit (a.s.) kur ishte në zonën e quajtur Zebaletu.


Ai grumbulloi Ehli Bejtin dhe ashabët e tij dhe i sqaroi atyre tradhëtinë e banorëve të Kufes. Në fjalimin e tij thuhet:


Vërtetë ndjekësit tanë na mashtruan dhe ai që don të largohet prej meje le të iki. Ai është i pafajshëm tek ne.


Kur Husejni (a.s.) hyri në tokat e Irakut u takua me një ushtri të madhe e drejtuar nga El-Hur El-Rijahi.


Misioni i kësaj ushtrie ishte ndjekja e Husejnit (a.s.) dhe të kontrollonte lëvizjet e tij.


Në rrugën e fshatit Nijnva, El-Hur El-Rijahit i erdhi urdhëri prej Ubejdullah ibën Zijad tekst i të cilit ishte:


Kur të vij shkresa ime prej të dërguarit tim ndaloe atë (Husejnin)(a.s.) dhe mos lerë të zbresë në vend të gjelbër dhe me ujë. Unë e urhdërova të dërguarin tim që të detyroi ty dhe mos ndahet nga ti derisa të më sjellë lajmin se ti e zbatove urdhërin tim. Ve selam.


Husejni (a.s.) nuk eci gjatë kur u largua nga fshati Nijnva derisa ushtria umovite e detyruan që të zbresë në tokën e quajtur Kerbela. Ai mbriti në këtë vend në ditën e dyte të muajit Muharrem El-Haram në vitin 61 të Hixhrit.



Në Kerbela


Husejni (a.s.) së bashku me familjen dhe shokët e tij madhështorë mbritën në shkretëtirën e Kerbelasë me qëllim që të mbetet simbol i përhershëm për të lirët dhe parrullë për revolucionarët e të gjitha kohërave dhe brezave.


Ndërsa sundimi umovit filloi të dërgoi forcat e tij ushtarake.


Ibën Zijadi caktoi Umer ibën Sadin komandant të ushtrisë. Në fillim ibën Sadi nuk pranoi si pasoj e dijenisë së tij për pozitën e Husejnit (a.s.) tek Pejgamber Muhammedi (s.a.) por mbasi ibën Zijadi e kërcnoi se nuk do tia jepte uhdëheqjen e Rrait dhe mbasi qëndroi tërë natën në duel me veten e tij për këtë udhëheqje dhe për lakmitë e kësaj bote ibën Sadi zjodhi kënaqësitë e kësaj bote dhe të marrë pjesë në luftën e thirrësve në drejtësi dhe në luftën e mbajtësve të flamurit të udhëzimit.


Atë e dëgjuan duke thënë vazhdimisht para se të merrte postin e komandanit të ushtrisë:


A të kthehem mëkatarë me vrasjen e Husejnit (a.s.). Në vrasjen e tij gjindet dënimi me zjarr ku për të nuk gjindet pengesë dhe udhëheqja e Rrait eshtë drita e syve të mij.


Umer ibën Sadi nuk është veçse një prej atyre personave të cilët vranë Husejnin (a.s.) dhe prej atyre që mbajnë qëllime poshtruese dhe urrejtëse për Husejnin (a.s.) Këtu lakmia për pushtet e mashtroi atë dhe e pranoi detyrën e ngarkuar.


Ai u nis me ushtrinë e tij e përbërë prej katër mij ushtarësh në drejtim të Kerbelasë për të luftuar Husejnin (a.s.). Umer ibën Sadi mbëriti në Kerbela dhe forcat e tij rrethuan çadrat e imam Husejnit (a.s.).


Imam Husejni (a.s.) hapi dialog me të dhe mbërritën në propozimin që imam Husejni (a.s.) ta lerë Irakun pa bërë luftë dhe gjakderdhje.


Umeri i shkroi ibën Zijadit duke e informuar atë për popozimin. Ibën Zijadi i dha një shkrim Shimër ibën Dhil Xhoushen i cili është armiku më i poshtër për Ehli Bejtin (a.s.). Në atë letër thuhej:


Shiko, Nëse Husejni (a.s.) dhe shokët e tij pranojnë udhëheqjen time të ma sillni me paqe tek unë dhe nëse kundërshtojnë atëherë afrohuni atyre derisa ti vrisni dhe ti masakroni ato. Sepse, ata e meritojnë atë gjë.


Kur të vritet Husejni (a.s.) lërini kuajt të shkelin gjoksin dhe shpinën e tij... Kjo ishte idea e ibën Zijadit, pra vrasje dhe gjakderdhje ashtu siç ishte idea dhe llogjika e të parëve të tij në kohën e injorancës kurejshe të cilët masakruan Hamzain xhaxhain e Pejgamberit Muhammed (s.a.).


Në ditën e nëntë të Muaharremit, mbas dreke, ushtria mëkatare filloi të afrohet në drejtim të çadrave të Imam Husejnit (a.s.) por Ai (a.s.) u përpoq ti ndalonte ato dhe i kërkoi vëllait të tij Abasit që të mbajë një fjalim për atë ushtri dhe ti kërkoi atyre që të ndalojnë sulmin.


Por ato nuk dëgjuan dhe përgjigjja e tyre ishte: Ose Husejni (a.s.) të pranoi udhëheqjen e prijësit (Jezidit) ose ne do ta luftojmë atë deri në vdekje. Atëhere nuk gjindet tjetër përveç luftës dhe për Husejnin (a.s.) nuk gjindet kthim prej vendimit të tij i cili tha se (Një si unë nuk ja jep betimin një të tilli si Jezidi) dhe vazhidmisht thonte:


Unë nuk e shoh vdekjen veçse lumturi dhe jetesën me të padrejtit poshtërsi.


Ai mbante parrullën e trashëguar nga Pejgamber Muhammedi (s.a.v.a.s.) dhe i tha ushtrisë umovite:


O njerëz, Pejgamberi i Zotit ka thënë: Kush shikon udhëheqës të padrejtë i cili hallallin e bën haram, thyen urdhërat e Tij, kundërshton sunnetin e Pejgamberit, vepron në njerëz me mëkate dhe armiqësi dhe nuk i ndryshon ato vepra apo thënie ai e meriton që Zoti ta fus në xhehennem (Zjarr)."


Husejni (a.s.) u mundua prej kësaj kopeje e zhveshur prej mendimit dhe e veshur me fuqitë vrapuese mbas qejfeve dhe lakmive. Ai i kërkoi vëllait të tij Abasit që të kthehet tek ata përsëri dhe ti propozoi atyre që të japin Husejnit (a.s.) afat natën e dhjetë të Muharremit që të jape vendimin e tij të prerë. Këtë gjë Abasi ja propozoi atyre dhe Umer ibën Sadi së bashku me disa të shquar të ushtrisë së tij ranë dakort që ti japin afat Husejnit (a.s.) një natë të vetme.


Nata e dhjetë


Kërkimi i dhënies së afatit prej Husejnit (a.s.) nuk kishte qëllimin e mendimit në çështje sepse ai për atë gjë kishte dalë dhe çdo gjë ishte e qartë para tij. Por Husejni (a.s.) dëshiroi që nata e fundit e kësaj bote të ishte natë adhurimi, lutje, lamtumire, porosie për familjen dhe të dashurit e tij. Ai është i ditur se çfarë fsheh e nesërmja për këtë ai i tha vëllait të tij:


Shko tek ata dhe kërkoi atyre që ta shtynë luftën për nesër dhe në këtë natë ne të falemi për Zotin tonë, ti lutemi Atij dhe të kërkojmë pendime. Ai (xh.sh.) e din se unë e pëlqeja namazin dhe leximin e librit të Tij, lutjet e shumta dhe istigfarin (pendimin).


Nata erdhi dhe çdo gjë ra në qetësi. Të gjitha krijesat fjetën me përjashtim të Ehli Bejtit (a.s.) të Pejgamberit (s.a.) dhe dashamirësve të tij.


Ato qëndruan atë natë duke u lutur, duke u falur, duke lexuar Kuranin, duke porositur, duke u përshëndetur me njëri tjerin.


Ato qëndruan atë natë miq në prehërin e Kerbelasë dhe historia ishte në pritje për të shënuar ndodhinë më të madhe që do të ndodhte në zbardhjen e ditës.


Nesë do të shkruhej me gjakun e bekuar kapitulli më i dhimshur për historinë e njerëzisë. Husejni (a.s.) i jep lamtumirën e fundit Ehli Bejtit dhe shokëve të tij.


Ai viziton Sexhadin (Ali Zejnel Abidini), Sukejnen (e bija e tij), Lejla (gruaja e tij), Rebab (gruaja e Imam Hasanit (a.s.) dhe jep porositë e fundit të tij dhe veten e tij ia shiti Zotit (xh.sh.) dhe vendosi që pemën e udhëzimit dhe të besimit ta vadisë me gjakun e tij të pastër.


Dita e Ashurasë


Nata mbaroi dhe me të mbaroi historia e gjatë dhe ja ku erdhi dita e dhjetë e muajit Muharrem El-Haram dita e gjakut, e xhihadit dhe e vrasjes.


Dita e takimit e shpërblimit. Ibën Sadi i përgatit ushtrinë e tij për të luftuar djalin e vajzës së Pejgamberit të Allahut dhe i pesti i Ehli Bejtit të pastër (a.s.), për ti cilët Allahu e ka bërë detyrë dashurinë dhe ndjekjen e tyre për këtë ummet në tekst të Kuranit.


Husejni (a.s.) nuk ju tremb shumicës së armiqëve dhe armatimit të tyre dhe ajo shumicë nuk ia theu vendosmërinë dhe nuk ndikoi në vendimin e tij. Ai ishte i patundshëm, i guximshëm, i fortë, nuk i frikësohej veçse Allahut (xh.sh.). Për këtë, atë e gjen duar lartë duke iu lutur Zotit të tij:


O Zot, ti je shpresa ime ne çdo hidhërim, dhe Ti je shpresa ime në çdo vështërsi. Ti tek unë në çdo gjë që më ke sjell do të gjesh besim dhe gadishmëri. Sa të shumta janë fatkeqësitë të cilat dobësojnë mendimet, dhe pakësohet në to truri, zhgënjehet në to shoku, gëzohet për to armiku. Unë të ankohem Ty sepse unë nuk shpreoj te askënd përveç Teje dhe Ti mi lehtësove ato. Ti je zotëruesi i të gjitha mirësive dhe dhënësi i çdo të mire plotësuesi i çdo dëshire.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) u përgatiti për luftë dhe filloi me përforcimin e çadrave ku ishin gratë, dhe fëmijë... Husejni (a.s.) urhdëroi që të hapin një kanal rrethues për çadrat dhe të ndizet zjarr në të, me qëllim që të pengonte sulmin e armiqëve. Ballafaqimi me armikun u përqëndrua në një anë të vetme.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) mbajti një fjalim tek i cili i kujtoi atyre (ushtrisë së Kufes) për letrat e tyre dhe betimin që i dhanë atij. Ato nuk iu përgjigjën dhe ajo thirrje e imam Husejnit (a.s.) nuk gjeti ndikim tek ata (subhanallah!!!). Pastaj imam Husejni (a.s.) u kthye për së dyti tek ai popull dhe qëndroi para tyre. Ai ngriti Kuranin dhe e hapi mbi kokën e tij pastaj tha:


O popull, në mes meje dhe jush të jetë libri i Allahut dhe sunneti i gjyshit tim Pejgamber Muhammedit (s.a.).


Por asnjë nuk u përgjigj prej tyre. Përkundrazi Umer ibën Sad i dha urdhër mbajtësit të flamurit të tij që të përparoj dhe ishte ai i cili e ndezi luftën me dorën e tij mëkatare duke lëshuar të parën shigjetë tek ushtria e Husejnit (a.s.) dhe tha:


Dëshmoni se unë jam i pari që po hedh shigjetë.


Ajo ishte fillimi i skandalizmit dhe i fatkeqësisë ku viktimë e tyre ishte vazhduesi i vijës së pejgamberisë dhe imam i muslimanëve Husein ibën Ali ibën Ebi Talib (a.s.), nipi i pejgamberit Muhammedit (s.a.).


Ishte e natyrshme që ushtria e Jezid ibën Muavije (l.a.) të fitonte me vrasjen e asaj pakice ku numri i atyre nuk i kalonte të 78tët apo 72 burra sipas haditheve. Vërtetë historia bisedoi rreth ndodhive e pamjeve fatkeqe dhe të dhimbshme ku është e vështirë për shkrimtarin dhe poetin ti përfytyroi ato.


Prej atyre dhimbshmërive ka qenë fëmija i vogël Abdullai i cili akoma pinte qumësht prej nënës së tij.


Imam Husejni (a.s.) e nxorri para ushtrisë umovite dhe kërkoi ujë për të me qëllim që ti lëvizi ndërgjegjet e tyre dhe të ndikoi në ndjenjat e tyre njerëzore.


Por përfundimi ishte vetëm e vetëm se ata e qëlluan Abdullahin qumështorë dhe e therën. Lufta e tmerrshme vazhdonte, e Shokët e imam Husejnit (a.s.) po vriteshin njëri pas tjetrit.


Ato trima prej familjes Akil dhe familjes së Ali ibën Ebi Talibit (a.s.) të masakruar si kurbanat janë të shpërndarë në tokën e Kerbelasë, si yjet e qiellit në stinën e vjeshtës dhe notojnë në puset e gjakut siç notohet në lumenj.


Sulmi në drejtim të Husejnit (a.s.) dhe atyre qe mbetën me atë vazhdonte. Armiqtë i rethuan ata në të gjithë anët. Zërat e ibën Sadit dhe thirrjet e tij për ushtrinë u ngritën duke thënë Digjni çadrat. Ushtarët hyjnë në vend qëndrim dhe filluan të vjedhin dhe vrasin.


Zërat e grave u ngritën, britmat e fëmijvë po ashtu dhe zjarret filluan të djegin çadrat ndërsa banorët e tyre iknin të frikësuar. Imam Husejni (a.s.) thërriti:


A gjindet person që të mbroj nderin e pejgamberit të Zotit (s.a.v.a.s.)? A gjindet besimtar që i frikësohet Zotit për ne? A gjindet ndihmues i cili shpreson prej Zotit mirësi në ndihmën tonë?


Husejni (a.s.) nuk dëgjoi veçse zërat e grave dhe të fëmijëve që bërtitnin të frikësuar. Dhe nuk kishte mbetur gjë veçse imam Husejni (a.s.) të dilte dhe të luftonte atë popull dhe të hyjë në fushën e betejës. Kur Husejni (a.s.) po i luftonte me ushtrinë në fushën e mejdanit një prej armiqëve e qëlloi me shigjetë në nofull. Imam Husejni (a.s.) e hoqi shigjetën dhe filloi ta ndalë gjakun me dorën e tij, pastaj e hidhte për së larti duke thënë:


O Zot të ankohem Ty për ato që po i bëhen djalit të vajzës së pejgamberit Tënd.


Sulmi i ashpër vazhdonte dhe Husejni (a.s.) luftonte me trimëri dhe sy patrembur, derisa një prej ushtarëve e qëlloi me shigjetë në fyt dhe goditjet e shigjetave dhe të shpatave filluan si shiu mbi trupin e Husejnit (a.s.).


Trupi i tij i pastër u bë si libri mbi të cilin u shkruan plagët me bojën e gjakut. Kur u numëruan plagët e tij ato ishin 67 plagë, 33 goitje me shtiza dhe 34 gjuajtje shpatash përveç shigjetave.


Kështu e përqafoi Husejni (a.s.) tokën e betejës dhe trupi i tij u shtri mbi shkretëtirën e Kerbelasë.


Por shpirtërat urrejtës dhe egërsues nuk u kënaqën me atë veprim dhe urrjetja e tyre akoma nuk është zbrazur.


Shimër Dhil Xhoushen (l.a.) nxorri shpatën e tij dhe u drejtua nga Husejni (a.s.) për të prerë atë degë të pemës së pejgamberisë dhe për të hequr kokën e Husejnit (a.s.) prej trupit të tij dhe tja dërgoi dhuratë të padrejtëve, të ligëve.


Atë kokë e cila me përkulje dhe sinqeritet i binte Allahut në sexhde. Atë kokë e cila mbante krenarinë dhe bamirësinë dhe kundërshtoi ti përulet të padrejdtëve. Pastaj ibën Sadi gjuajti kalit që të shkeli trupin e Husejnit (a.s.).


Kështu u shua ylli i Husejnit (a.s.) dhe ndodhën fatkeqësitë dhe koka e Husejnit (a.s.) së bashku me kokat e shokëve të tij u dërguan dhurata dhe mbaheshin mbi majat e shtizave për ti çuar tek Jezid ibën Muavije (l.a.) në Sham.


Trupat e pastër të dëshmorëve qëndruan tre ditë mbi tokën e Kerbelasë para se ti varrosnin disa njerëz prej beni Esedit, të cilët banonin pranë Kerbelasë.


Vrasësit nuk u mjaftuan vetëm me kaq, ato arrestuan gratë, fëmijët dhe pjesëtarët e tjerë të karvanit të Ehli Bejtit (a.s.) dhe i çuan në Kufe pastaj në Sham, duke i kaluar nëpër rrugë dhe rrugica dhe në krye të karvanit hidhërues ishte koka e Husejnit (a.s.) dhe kokat e shokëve të tij (a.s.)


Rezultati i revolucionit


Qëllimi i parë dhe i fundit i revolucionit të Husejnit (a.s.) ishte që të krijoi një ambjent të përshtatshëm për tu shfaq ajo rrymë praktike kundërshtuese e rrymës umovite devijuese.


Rrymë të jetë në gjendje të përmbys sundimin umovit dhe të kthej ummetin në udhëzim dhe orientim të drejtë. Rezultati ishte ashtu siç u planifikua që në fillim.


Nuk kaloi kohë e gjatë mbasi Husejni (a.s.) dhe shokët e tij të zgjedhur ranë shehid për Allahun, dhe sundimi umovit filloi të humbasë shfajësimet e ekzistencës së tij, dhe dolën në shesh të gjitha padrejtësitë skandale.


Ummetit iu bë e qartë ajo rrymë kundërshtare e vijës islame dhe u dukën interesat gjallëruese të ummetit. Ata që morën pjesë në masakrën e Kerbelasë dhe vepruan për interesat umovite u shndërruan në brendësitë e tyre me zgjimin e ndërgjegjeve.


U zhvilluan kryengritje të shumta popullore kundra pa drejtësisë siç ishte kryengritja tevabine (të penduarve), revolucioni i Muhtar El-Thekavij i cili shfarosi atë grup kriminelësh dhe vrasësish i cili planifikoi vrasjen e imam Husejnit (a.s.) dhe të shokëve të tij (a.s.).


Po ashtu u bë revolucion në Medinë dhe në vende të tjera. Nëse nuk zhvilloheshin ato revolucione nuk do zhdukeshin rrënjët e sundimit umovit. Me këtë gjë përfituan Abasidët si pasojë e rritjes së asaj rryme dhe u fuqizuan nën parrullën e ndihmës së Ehli Bejtit (a.s.).


Ky veprim i bëri të mundshëm abasidët që ta shfarosin sundimin umovit. Revolucioni i imam Husejnit (a.s.) bëri që të krijohen situata të favorshme për të dështuar planifikimi umovit i cili kishte për qëllim të shfaroste vijën e qytetërimit dhe të jetës së lirë të begatë islame.


Ky revolcuion krijoi atë shpirt luftarak në ummet që çdo padrejtësi dhe devijim të kundërshtohet dhe të luftohet.


Me revolucionin e Husejnit (a.s.) u zhduk historia e umovitëve prej faqeve të historisë së ndritshme islame dhe u dukën qëllimet e tyre injorante si dhe devijimi i tyre nga vija islame u bë e qartë për të gjitha brezat që prej kohës së atij revolucioni e deri në këto ditë që jetojmë dhe në ato që do të vijnë.

----------

